

Show HN: Bzinga Games – Making Sales Fun - abhishekdesai
http://bzingagames.com/

======
CharlesMerriam2
I truly hate sites like this. While I believe in "ask for the order", this
site follows the plan of "You can't know what we sell until you sign up for a
free trial." Want to know what it is, see a half page of text followed by sign
up for a trial. You really think my time is useless to me?

For those who care, there exists videos on Vimeo.
[https://vimeo.com/93470015](https://vimeo.com/93470015)

~~~
abhishekdesai
I agree with your point and let me forward it to the owner of this concept.
Thank you for your time.

